# Custom Algorithm Generator Website Released



## Skewbed (Nov 17, 2019)

*TLDR: Check it out at https://solver.now.sh/.*

I am glad to announce a custom algorithm generator website I made in JavaScript from scratch.
I originally made it so I could generate some algs for a new Roux variant, but I think it could come in handy for some other people.
I didn't use other solvers, because I wanted to have a solver that could handle custom state definitions.

The way states are defined in my solver is each sticker can be one of the listed colors.
This allows for some stickers to be anywhere in the cube for it to be considered solved, and some to only be in certain places.

In the attached images, you can see that the stickers in gray can be anything, while the colored stickers need to be those colors.
The new feature compared to other solvers is that the rainbow colored stickers can one of a few defined colors.

It also saves the current state definition between sessions, and lets you copy and paste it to share it.

Here are the attached images:



Again, you can find it at https://solver.now.sh/.



*If anyone has feedback on how I can improve the website or add features, please tell me.*


----------



## Etotheipi (Nov 17, 2019)

The interface is kind of confusing, perhaps adding a cube to show what state you have selected?


----------



## Skewbed (Nov 17, 2019)

Etotheipi said:


> The interface is kind of confusing, perhaps adding a cube to show what state you have selected?


Thanks for the feedback, I agree. The website still needs a lot of work.


----------



## Etotheipi (Nov 17, 2019)

Skewbed said:


> Thanks for the feedback, I agree. The website still needs a lot of work.


Can 't wait to see what you do with it =D


----------



## OreKehStrah (Nov 17, 2019)

I’m definitely interested in seeing where this will go. I’d love to see a GUI for inputting the cube state. Once Christmas break comes im going to try to start optimizing TTLL


----------



## Skewbed (Nov 19, 2019)

Etotheipi said:


> The interface is kind of confusing, perhaps adding a cube to show what state you have selected?





OreKehStrah said:


> I’m definitely interested in seeing where this will go. I’d love to see a GUI for inputting the cube state. Once Christmas break comes im going to try to start optimizing TTLL



I added a GUI that shows what cube state you have selected from all angles, but you still have to input your state through the checkboxes.

The update is live at the link (https://solver.now.sh/).


----------



## Etotheipi (Nov 19, 2019)

Skewbed said:


> I added a GUI that shows what cube state you have selected from all angles, but you still have to input your state through the checkboxes.
> 
> The update is live at the link (https://solver.now.sh/).


Yay, thats great, thanks!

I don't know how feasible this is, but here goes. It would be nice if you could gray out an area on the cube, say last layer corners, and then it would generate an alg for each possible state in the grayed out area. Then maybe you could also black out pieces that dont need to be solve by the alg. Is that very possible? It would allow for the creation of whole alg sets at a time, not just singular algs.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Nov 19, 2019)

Also can you make it to where you can choose a color and then tap the cube because this thing is really weird.


----------



## Skewbed (Nov 19, 2019)

Etotheipi said:


> I don't know how feasible this is, but here goes. It would be nice if you could gray out an area on the cube, say last layer corners, and then it would generate an alg for each possible state in the grayed out area. Then maybe you could also black out pieces that dont need to be solve by the alg. Is that very possible? It would allow for the creation of whole alg sets at a time, not just singular algs.


It is currently possible. You have to uncheck all of the checkboxes on a sticker to make it "grayed out". I have used it to make multiple short algs for all possible cases for the Roux variant I mentioned.


Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Also can you make it to where you can choose a color and then tap the cube because this thing is really weird.


I agree, the current interface is very confusing. I should be able to do a bunch of work on it in the next week.


----------



## Etotheipi (Nov 19, 2019)

Skewbed said:


> It is currently possible. You have to uncheck all of the checkboxes on a sticker to make it "grayed out". I have used it to make multiple short algs for all possible cases for the Roux variant I mentioned.
> 
> I agree, the current interface is very confusing. I should be able to do a bunch of work on it in the next week.


Ok =D nevermind then


----------



## fortissim2 (Nov 19, 2019)

Make the cube visual like a coloring page. Basically, when you click on a sticker it changes color.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Nov 19, 2019)

fortissim2 said:


> Make the cube visual like a coloring page. Basically, when you click on a sticker it changes color.


Multiple people have said that already. He said he’s going to.


----------



## kadabrium (Nov 23, 2019)

is it possible to have a final state that isnt defauld to solved


----------



## Skewbed (Nov 24, 2019)

kadabrium said:


> is it possible to have a final state that isnt defauld to solved


Using some group theory, you can change the starting state to be one that achieves that.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 26, 2019)

Have you started working on a better interface?


----------



## ProStar (Dec 27, 2019)

Is there a way for it to show me all the states the cube can be in, instead of giving me a million different ways one setup(solved) can be achieved?


----------



## Skewbed (Dec 28, 2019)

ProStar said:


> Is there a way for it to show me all the states the cube can be in, instead of giving me a million different ways one setup(solved) can be achieved?


That is doable. I might be able to find some time to do that.

So everyone knows, the reason the interface uses the checkboxes is so you can do fully customizable positions. If people want a simple solver, there are other websites that support optimal solutions that can be generated faster.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 28, 2019)

Skewbed said:


> That is doable. I might be able to find some time to do that.
> 
> So everyone knows, the reason the interface uses the checkboxes is so you can do fully customizable positions. If people want a simple solver, there are other websites that support optimal solutions that can be generated faster.


Can you link me to one of those? Im in desperate need of an alg generator on websites that has an easy interface lol.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 28, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Can you link me to one of those? Im in desperate need of an alg generator on websites that has an easy interface lol.



If all you want is a solver, then ruwix has an "optimal" one here.


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Dec 28, 2019)

Bruh This is GENIUS
Can you make the same thing maybe for other puzzles?


----------



## Skewbed (Jan 23, 2020)

I had some free time today, and I made a few updates:

- It now uses HTM instead of QTM
- It is labeled better
- It is faster
- It tells you when it is done solving
- It tells you when it doesn't find any algorithms


----------



## fortissim2 (Jan 24, 2020)

I have a suggestion to make finding algorithms faster:
Since you can't flip edges with 2-gen algorithms, (e.g. RU, DL, etc.) is it possible to detect flipped edges and automatically say that there are no algs?

Let's say I input this OLL:

● ● O |
● ● O |
● O O |
. . ‾‾
Since the UR and UF edge is flipped, if I tell it to find 2-gen algs then it should say that there are no algs. In addition, tell the user to input 3, 4, 5 or 6-gen algs.
Also, if I input a state with flipped edges and tell it to find RUF-gen algs, find algs with R, U and F instead of finding algs that use only RU, UF, or FR.

*oh my god typing that oll was so hard heckd*


----------



## Skewbed (Jan 24, 2020)

fortissim2 said:


> I have a suggestion to make finding algorithms faster:
> Since you can't flip edges with 2-gen algorithms, (e.g. RU, DL, etc.) is it possible to detect flipped edges and automatically say that there are no algs?
> 
> Let's say I input this OLL:
> ...



You don’t need to type the OLL, you can just scroll to the bottom of the solver and copy and paste the cube state to post here.

Like this: BBABBABAAABACCCCCCBBBEEEEEEAAAIIIIIIAAAQQQQQQggggggggg

That seems like a hard feature to implement, especially compared to how much it will help, and taking custom states into account.

I guess I can add a note saying that some gens and depths can’t find any solutions.


----------



## BlastKracken7 (Sep 14, 2022)

I am having trouble generating algorithms with this. only one i could figure out how to use and even understand how to use really. every time i try to generate algs, it just says done solving and only spits out the case where its already solved


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 14, 2022)

Skewbed said:


> *TLDR: Check it out at https://solver.now.sh/.*
> 
> I am glad to announce a custom algorithm generator website I made in JavaScript from scratch.
> I originally made it so I could generate some algs for a new Roux variant, but I think it could come in handy for some other people.
> ...


Looks good. Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## BlastKracken7 (Sep 14, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Looks good. Can't wait to see what you do with it.


so this thread is many years old, after thinking for like 2 seconds after i saw you posted this i realized i shouldve probably just messaged the guy instead of commenting on this thread


----------

